# Daisy B52 Mod With Tabs And Chains



## onesaxplayer (Jul 22, 2012)

Before I knew what slingshots were really about I bought this Daisy B52 a couple of years ago. I recently dug it out with a plan to mod it. I folded down the bits that the tubes fit onto, removed the wrist brace, reveresed the scales, created a tab system (still testing) and added chains. Shot for about 2 minutes tonight before I ran out of time. Puts a punch behind the ammo. Will have to zero in with it and see what it will do this weekend maybe.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice mod, great photos.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Did you heat to bend it or just go for it cold?
I like the chains, looks like a serious rock chucker


----------

